

How to invest in bitcoins - weinzierl
http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/5436/how-to-invest-bitcoins

======
iaw
I truly hope that anyone investing in bit coin is wise enough to maintain a
well-diversified portfolio. Bitcoin is a speculative investment in the future
value of a highly volatile new form of currency...

